# Hello from South Florida!



## wickmo15 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi all! Just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Nick and I live in Sunrise, FL which is a western suburb of Ft. Lauderdale. I have always loved mantids of all shapes and sizes, I currently have a small selection of Asian Giant mantids and some grass mantids but have raised flower mantids and carolina mantids previously before. When I lived up North, I used to keep the awesome Chinese mantids during the fall, I would find the females in my garden once it started getting cold outside and would keep them in their separate enclosures: feeding them and keeping them warm --- kind of like an senior citizen community!!! Since moving to South FL, I have been reading about the various species that exist down here but unfortunately, have not found any as of yet  Hopefully my luck will change this summer! I also am a tropical plant enthusiast and have a nice collection of tropical pitcher plants which do very well in the steamy humid summers of S. FL!


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey Nick, glad to see you here after all the e-mailing for years! I am sure you will like FL better - which is a good move :wink: , Ft. Lauderdale is a very nice place! Hope to see you more often here.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 8, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## joossa (Dec 11, 2006)

Niki, is it really u???? From TF?? I didn't know u were into mantids!!

Welcome!!!


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 11, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to the forums 8)


----------



## Ian (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Nick...welcome to the forum!


----------

